# Reverse Push-ups



## Freeman (Dec 14, 2002)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if any of you have ever tried these things I used to do.  The guy that showed them to me called them "reverse push-ups".  You use a smith machine....lying on your back, and drop the bar down far enough for you to reach it.  then you get a good, wide grip, and I liked to cross my legs at the ankles....then you pull yourself up as far as you can go, bringing your chest to the bar...doing as many as possible...

So, ever heard of those, or tried them?  I haven't done 'em in forever, bc I never hear anyone speaking of htem, so I figured they were pointless...what d'yall think?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

Sounds like a supine pullup to me....your using your back, not your chest?


----------



## KarlW (Dec 14, 2002)

I've often wondered about doing something like that.

A bit like doing bent over rows I guess, though you'd be getting a really good squeeze. Perhaps a bit pointless like doing pushups as opposed to bench press, of course they have their place in some routines but most people just bench press.


----------



## Freeman (Dec 14, 2002)

yes, this is for back.  it is a lot like rows..but using your body weight instead.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 15, 2002)

There's a bench at my gym that you lay on face down and row the bar up, its the same thing as you described except people won't be looking at you funny.  Its a good exercise for back.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> There's a bench at my gym that you lay on face down and row the bar up, its the same thing as you described except people won't be looking at you funny.  Its a good exercise for back.



Surely you don't avoid exercises because people look at you funny


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 15, 2002)

lol, it depends what it is, if there's is no other way and it is the best way to get it done then I wouldn't care but if there is another way with the same results, then your damn right I'm not gonna look like a fool and have some 15 year old come to me and say "what you doin" .


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

Really...huh! I always think it's cool when I see someone training "outside the box" so to speak.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

BTW...I do those supine pullups...feet on a ball


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 15, 2002)

For example, there's these "pink" ankle weights at my gym, I'd like to use them for doing hanging leg raise but I just can't get myself to use them.  stupid, I know.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

lmao....I wouldn't use them either


----------



## Dero (Dec 15, 2002)

Why? Because they are pink???


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

Yes


----------



## Dero (Dec 15, 2002)

Right!!!You never did explain why you don't like pink!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BTW...I do those supine pullups...feet on a ball



We do them, feet on a ball, plate held on the chest, tap the plate to the bar!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> We do them, feet on a ball, plate held on the chest, tap the plate to the bar!
> 
> DP



 ...I'll do that tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Right!!!You never did explain why you don't like pink!!!




Cause it's girly.....and pink!


----------



## Freeman (Dec 15, 2002)

so, are you saying I'm a girl then?  maybe I like pink:bounce:


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> We do them, feet on a ball, plate held on the chest, tap the plate to the bar!
> 
> DP



How do you hold the plate on your chest?


----------



## Freeman (Dec 16, 2002)

I think he means they just rest a plate on their chests...can't really hold it htere if your hands are on the bar...kinda like a balancing act I think.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 16, 2002)

Thats what I thought to freeman but I'd be worried about the plate slipping down on the up portion and crushing my boys.  
I guess a partner would help.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

Your partner holds it about 4 inches below your chin, hands under the bar! 

DP


----------



## Freeman (Dec 16, 2002)

I would want my "partner" to be a chick...then she could still hold it....but her hands wouldn't be under the bar!  cha-ching!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> hands under the bar!
> DP



 I'm guessing you did this to your partner the first time doing them?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> I would want my "partner" to be a chick...then she could still hold it....but her hands wouldn't be under the bar!  cha-ching!


I was thinking the same thing only having the "chic" just sit on you........


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 16, 2002)

I have a very "tight" partner......her breasts actually support the w8 in this position.....  (also give her a couple inch advantage)


The problem, you pervs ,  with holding the w8 over the bar, and maybe not a problem if you want your crotch in her face.....it that there is a lot more bending with each rep, and it's more ackward. 

DP


----------

